

Elon Musk’s Ex-Wife on What It Takes to Be a Mogul - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/28/business/dealbook/insider-offers-a-view-from-moguls-lofty-heights.html

======
gamechangr
This article has been on HN a number of times. Usually in the Quora format,
but I've seen a few blogs that have posted it as well.

I've seen it maybe 10 times in the last week, so you can join the conversation
hit one of the existing links.

Here are a few links from HN:

: Elon Musk's first wife on what it takes to become a billionaire 109 points
yuvals 7 days ago 70 comments ([http://www.quora.com/Will-I-become-a-
billionaire-if-I-am-det...](http://www.quora.com/Will-I-become-a-billionaire-
if-I-am-determined-to-be-one-and-put-in-all-the-necessary-work-
required?share=1)) Elon Musk's ex-wife describes what it takes to be great 8
points foobarqux 8 days ago 0 comments ([http://www.quora.com/How-can-I-be-as-
great-as-Bill-Gates-Ste...](http://www.quora.com/How-can-I-be-as-great-as-
Bill-Gates-Steve-Jobs-Elon-Musk-Richard-Branson?x=1&share=1)) Elon Musk's Ex-
Wife: Is Determination Enough to Become a Billionaire? 4 points bennyluo 12
days ago 0 comments ([http://nextshark.com/justine-musk-why-becoming-a-
billionaire...](http://nextshark.com/justine-musk-why-becoming-a-billionaire-
has-almost-nothing-to-do-with-determination/)) Elon Musk's first wife explains
what it takes to become a billionaire 3 points mkolodny 6 days ago 0 comments
([http://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musks-first-wife-
explain...](http://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musks-first-wife-explains-
what-it-takes-to-become-a-billionaire-2015-4)) Elon Musk’s Ex-Wife on What It
Takes to Be a Mogul 1 points bootload 38 minutes ago 0 comments
([http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/28/business/dealbook/insider-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/28/business/dealbook/insider-
offers-a-view-from-moguls-lofty-heights.html)) "I Was a Starter Wife": Inside
[Elon Musk's] Divorce 1 points rfreytag 2 years ago 0 comments
([http://www.marieclaire.com/sex-love/relationship-
issues/mill...](http://www.marieclaire.com/sex-love/relationship-
issues/millionaire-starter-wife)) How can I be as great as Elon Musk? Answered
by his Ex-Wife 5 points franze 8 days ago 0 comments ([http://quora.com/How-
can-I-be-as-great-as-Bill-Gates-Steve-J...](http://quora.com/How-can-I-be-as-
great-as-Bill-Gates-Steve-Jobs-Elon-Musk-Richard-Branson/answer/Justine-
Musk?srid=iAix&share=1)) How to Be as Great as Elon Musk: Advice from His Ex-
Wife 4 points dsr12 9 days ago 0 comments
([http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2015/04/20/how-to-be-
as-g...](http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2015/04/20/how-to-be-as-great-as-
elon-musk-advice-from-his-ex-wife/))

